# Alien Vs Predator - full game



## Pingu (Feb 21, 2010)

its a bit meh...

will persevere though and see if it picks up


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 21, 2010)

The original for PC was fucking ace. Never did complete it with the alien.

One of those rare, rare times when the computer game is actually better than the film


----------



## Pingu (Feb 21, 2010)

if it ever stops crashing my pc i am sure it will redeem itself but so far its pretty shit.. well not shit but same old same old.


----------



## dogmatique (Feb 22, 2010)

Big disappointment.  Playing as a marine has a strange perspective, so moving around with the tiny torchlight actually makes me feel dizzy.  Lots of go upstairs, come back downstairs, oh - go upstairs again repetition.  Dull.  Nowhere near as good as the original game.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 23, 2010)

Only played the multiplayer demo on the xbox360 but it was enough to let me know that this wasn't even worth renting...


----------



## Pingu (Feb 25, 2010)

it hasnt redeemed itself

it is a bag o shite


----------



## internetstalker (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks peeps


you just saved me 40 quid


----------



## Gromit (Feb 25, 2010)

Alien or Aliens?


----------



## cybershot (Mar 9, 2010)

Started playing it today. Huge fan of the Alien film franchise, but someone who sucks at FPS games. I had to knock the difficulity down to easy as I couldn't get past the horde of aliens at the strip club on the first level. (In marine mode)

Enjoying it, but expect there are better games out there. One for fans of the franchise only I suspect.


----------

